# 2004 Excursion With 6.0 Power Stroke



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Just wanting a general idea of what I can expect with one of theses as a tow vehicle. Mileage is my main concern. If I'm not saving any money pulling the camper, why leave the truck I know? Also, I have heard of all the issues these engines face with the head bolts and EGR Valve. The rig I'm looking at has just under 100k mi. I understand after these are fixed, the engine is pretty reliable. I'd be glad to hear the thoughts from you folks who have had experience with these vehicles. 
Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We used to tow a 6500 lb trailer with a 1995 Chevy/Quigley 4x4 G20 van with the 5.7L gasser and 3.73 gears. On a trip, we would average about 7 to 7.5 mpg. We then towed the same trailer with a 2005 Ford/Quigley 4x4 E350 Super Duty Van with the 6.0L diesel with 4.10 gears and averaged around 10 mpg. Since then we have traded up to a 9000 lb trailer, and mileage has dropped to about 9.0 mpg.

There is a ton of information on the 6.0L's on the various diesel and Ford forums, and some people have had a lot of trouble with them - especially the early 2003 & 2004 versions - but if they are maintained properly, and recommended upgrades have been done, most of them show good service for many miles. The engine does pull like a son of a gun .....

In my opinion, unless you tow many, many miles, you are never going to make up the additional fuel and maintenance cost with fuel savings. We were actually looking for a van with the V10 gasser, but this diesel was available at a very fair price. When it comes to doing mechanical things, I am all thumbs, so the van gets serviced at the dealer. A typical service with 15 quarts of full synthetic oil, OEM oil and fuel filters, etc. always ends up around $300 - I am sure the gasser would be much less.

Just my two cents - In an Excursion, where your towing capacity (compared to a F250 or F350) is limited anyhow, I would look for a big block gasser ....


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

The 6.0 is a good engine if taking care of correctly. The head bolts should be done since the engine has under 100K I would take the VIN# to your local Ford dealer and have them run a search on it to find out what might have been repaired or replaced. I am just guessing, but with that low of miles on an 04 I would say it has been in the shop more than on the road and that is why its for sale again. If you have a few thousand dollars setting around and invest in the 6.0 you can make that engine last just like a 7.3 does. I have a friend that owns a diesel repair shop and has 4 6.0 and after he did the head studs and gaskets. Then did an EGR delete, these truck have 550K on them now and running strong. That's just my two cents.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pop up graduate said:


> If I'm not saving any money pulling the camper, why leave the truck I know?
> Thanks, Kevin.


Is your goal simply saving money? If so then I think you would have to do alot of towing to see any savings. The 6.0 is an engine that could potentially cost you thousands of dollars to repair. Not saying it will but the odds are high enough to ruin your plans. Fuel economy is only part of the equation. Most people pursue a diesel engine for the way it pulls. They are a joy to drive under load compared to a gasser. The problems with the 6.0 are well documented. Plugged oil coolers, and EGR coolers caused overheating failures that popped head gaskets and destroyed turbos. IMHO opinion you would really have to understand this engine, understand the risks involved with purchasing one, and have a real desire to own a diesel SUV with more than just fuel economy in mind. If you simply want a SUV then a V10 is a safer bet. They are more reliable and can be bought much cheaper which would make up for the fuel economy. They also pull like a freight train and would handle your 250RS with ease. If you still want a diesel and can get by with a pickup then I would look for a diesel with a better track record. I'm not totally bashing the engine, there's a ton of them out there, but it can be a real love/hate relationship. It's a gamble and you have to weigh the risks and measure your own tolerance for success or failure. If you're looking for a turn key vehicle that wont cost a lot of money...any 10 year old truck you buy comes with potential headaches but a 6.0....I dont know.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I recently bought an '04 with the 6.0. They are correct, the thing pulls like a train. I am only getting about 14 mpg with it, only city driving (stop and go). And due to the issues above my engine was replaced 47k miles ago. EGR clogged, causing overheat which melted all sorts of stuff and spun the turbo. After I save up the funds I am putting in a coolant filter system from Diesel Site.

I posted about my truck on another forum, read response #62 here


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, once again, you all have provided invaluable insight. One of the main reasons I was looking at the Excursion was people hauling capability. We are only a family of four but there are times we could really use extra space for more gear or people. I was thinking I could kill two birds with one stone with a diesel powered SUV. I have owned diesels in the past and perhaps some of that is coming back to haunt me. I know how they pull. My 5.4 pulls our camper and if I had never pulled with a diesel, I'm guessing I wouldn't know the difference. I just can't deprogram my mind to pull with a gasser. Anyway, fuel economy played a role but I also realize that with the cost of diesel fuel at least 20% higher than unleaded, it would be a hard obstacle to overcome. I agree that the 6.0 isn't a bad engine after spending some money fixing issues but I probably wouldn't have been able to absorb those costs immediately after purchasing the rig itself. I think I will still keep my eyes peeled for a V10 thanks to all of you who have praise for that engine. I really hadn't considered it as an option.
Thanks again for all your help,
-Kevin


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pop up graduate said:


> Well, once again, you all have provided invaluable insight. One of the main reasons I was looking at the Excursion was people hauling capability. We are only a family of four but there are times we could really use extra space for more gear or people. I was thinking I could kill two birds with one stone with a diesel powered SUV. I have owned diesels in the past and perhaps some of that is coming back to haunt me. I know how they pull. My 5.4 pulls our camper and if I had never pulled with a diesel, I'm guessing I wouldn't know the difference. I just can't deprogram my mind to pull with a gasser. Anyway, fuel economy played a role but I also realize that with the cost of diesel fuel at least 20% higher than unleaded, it would be a hard obstacle to overcome. I agree that the 6.0 isn't a bad engine after spending some money fixing issues but I probably wouldn't have been able to absorb those costs immediately after purchasing the rig itself. I think I will still keep my eyes peeled for a V10 thanks to all of you who have praise for that engine. I really hadn't considered it as an option.
> Thanks again for all your help,
> -Kevin


When looking for a V10 I would try to buy an 05. It was tweaked for a little more power and the tranny was upgraded to the 5 speed torqueshift. I wouldnt rule out a sweet deal on an older one but I would prefer the newer combo. My 01 has been trouble free and its still my wife's daily driver. The V10 has gobs of power. It'll pass anything but a gas station. Thats another nice thing about the Excursion, they have a 44 gallon fuel tank.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

rsm7 said:


> Well, once again, you all have provided invaluable insight. One of the main reasons I was looking at the Excursion was people hauling capability. We are only a family of four but there are times we could really use extra space for more gear or people. I was thinking I could kill two birds with one stone with a diesel powered SUV. I have owned diesels in the past and perhaps some of that is coming back to haunt me. I know how they pull. My 5.4 pulls our camper and if I had never pulled with a diesel, I'm guessing I wouldn't know the difference. I just can't deprogram my mind to pull with a gasser. Anyway, fuel economy played a role but I also realize that with the cost of diesel fuel at least 20% higher than unleaded, it would be a hard obstacle to overcome. I agree that the 6.0 isn't a bad engine after spending some money fixing issues but I probably wouldn't have been able to absorb those costs immediately after purchasing the rig itself. I think I will still keep my eyes peeled for a V10 thanks to all of you who have praise for that engine. I really hadn't considered it as an option.
> Thanks again for all your help,
> -Kevin


When looking for a V10 I would try to buy an 05. It was tweaked for a little more power and the tranny was upgraded to the 5 speed torqueshift. I wouldnt rule out a sweet deal on an older one but I would prefer the newer combo. My 01 has been trouble free and its still my wife's daily driver. The V10 has gobs of power. It'll pass anything but a gas station. Thats another nice thing about the Excursion, they have a 44 gallon fuel tank.
[/quote]

So, what kind of mileage do you get with the v10? Just commuting? Pulling? I don't pass a lot of gas stations myself with the 5.4!
As far as maintenance issues, all I ever hear about with these is the spark plugs blowing out of the heads. Is there anything else to be aware of?
-Kevin


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pop up graduate said:


> Well, once again, you all have provided invaluable insight. One of the main reasons I was looking at the Excursion was people hauling capability. We are only a family of four but there are times we could really use extra space for more gear or people. I was thinking I could kill two birds with one stone with a diesel powered SUV. I have owned diesels in the past and perhaps some of that is coming back to haunt me. I know how they pull. My 5.4 pulls our camper and if I had never pulled with a diesel, I'm guessing I wouldn't know the difference. I just can't deprogram my mind to pull with a gasser. Anyway, fuel economy played a role but I also realize that with the cost of diesel fuel at least 20% higher than unleaded, it would be a hard obstacle to overcome. I agree that the 6.0 isn't a bad engine after spending some money fixing issues but I probably wouldn't have been able to absorb those costs immediately after purchasing the rig itself. I think I will still keep my eyes peeled for a V10 thanks to all of you who have praise for that engine. I really hadn't considered it as an option.
> Thanks again for all your help,
> -Kevin


When looking for a V10 I would try to buy an 05. It was tweaked for a little more power and the tranny was upgraded to the 5 speed torqueshift. I wouldnt rule out a sweet deal on an older one but I would prefer the newer combo. My 01 has been trouble free and its still my wife's daily driver. The V10 has gobs of power. It'll pass anything but a gas station. Thats another nice thing about the Excursion, they have a 44 gallon fuel tank.
[/quote]

So, what kind of mileage do you get with the v10? Just commuting? Pulling? I don't pass a lot of gas stations myself with the 5.4!
As far as maintenance issues, all I ever hear about with these is the spark plugs blowing out of the heads. Is there anything else to be aware of?
-Kevin
[/quote]

Mileage? Bad lol! My wife drives 7 miles to work and runs errands etc, etc. If she had a longer drive we probably couldnt afford to keep it. We also share a Focus for running around so that helps. She gets 10-11mpg. I dont bother checking cuz the truck has been long paid for and does what we need it to do. Hauls our 2 big dogs, kayaks, nieces, nephews, grandsons, pulls the 4 wheeler trailer or whatever. I dont pull our current camper with it as I have the diesel F250. But it pulls a 29 foot Jayco with no slide, 4800# empty weight, low profile camper and gets around 8-9. I suspect it might go down with a heavier high profile camper. Empty on the highway it can get 14-15. The spark plug issue is not a big deal. It's rare and hasn't happened to me. I've heard it happens on the 5.4 too for that matter. Supposedly the 6.8 is the same design as the 5.4 with two extra cylinders. Excursions are based on the F250 and are behemoths. They weigh around 7000 lbs. Ball joints are common wear items. Other than that just the same things you'd check on any other vehicle. Because they are so big things like brakes and tires are more expensive. I absolutely love that truck. But its time to go. Wife is due for a new vehicle next year. I will hate to part with it. The V10 is a silky smooth and quiet motor with good low end torque. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the V10 in my truck, but nothing pulls like a diesel.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For another option; the pre 2007.5 Dodge Megacab with the 5.9 Cummins. Lots and lots of room and lots of really good things about the truck over all but with all things there are some bad but even with all the playing I have done with mine the engine is very solid. It is not a perfect truck but with a shell on the bed it could be an option to carry your people and toys.


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

rsm7 said:


> Well, once again, you all have provided invaluable insight. One of the main reasons I was looking at the Excursion was people hauling capability. We are only a family of four but there are times we could really use extra space for more gear or people. I was thinking I could kill two birds with one stone with a diesel powered SUV. I have owned diesels in the past and perhaps some of that is coming back to haunt me. I know how they pull. My 5.4 pulls our camper and if I had never pulled with a diesel, I'm guessing I wouldn't know the difference. I just can't deprogram my mind to pull with a gasser. Anyway, fuel economy played a role but I also realize that with the cost of diesel fuel at least 20% higher than unleaded, it would be a hard obstacle to overcome. I agree that the 6.0 isn't a bad engine after spending some money fixing issues but I probably wouldn't have been able to absorb those costs immediately after purchasing the rig itself. I think I will still keep my eyes peeled for a V10 thanks to all of you who have praise for that engine. I really hadn't considered it as an option.
> Thanks again for all your help,
> -Kevin


When looking for a V10 I would try to buy an 05. It was tweaked for a little more power and the tranny was upgraded to the 5 speed torqueshift. I wouldnt rule out a sweet deal on an older one but I would prefer the newer combo. My 01 has been trouble free and its still my wife's daily driver. The V10 has gobs of power. It'll pass anything but a gas station. Thats another nice thing about the Excursion, they have a 44 gallon fuel tank.
[/quote]

So, what kind of mileage do you get with the v10? Just commuting? Pulling? I don't pass a lot of gas stations myself with the 5.4!
As far as maintenance issues, all I ever hear about with these is the spark plugs blowing out of the heads. Is there anything else to be aware of?
-Kevin
[/quote]

Mileage? Bad lol! My wife drives 7 miles to work and runs errands etc, etc. If she had a longer drive we probably couldnt afford to keep it. We also share a Focus for running around so that helps. She gets 10-11mpg. I dont bother checking cuz the truck has been long paid for and does what we need it to do. Hauls our 2 big dogs, kayaks, nieces, nephews, grandsons, pulls the 4 wheeler trailer or whatever. I dont pull our current camper with it as I have the diesel F250. But it pulls a 29 foot Jayco with no slide, 4800# empty weight, low profile camper and gets around 8-9. I suspect it might go down with a heavier high profile camper. Empty on the highway it can get 14-15. The spark plug issue is not a big deal. It's rare and hasn't happened to me. I've heard it happens on the 5.4 too for that matter. Supposedly the 6.8 is the same design as the 5.4 with two extra cylinders. Excursions are based on the F250 and are behemoths. They weigh around 7000 lbs. Ball joints are common wear items. Other than that just the same things you'd check on any other vehicle. Because they are so big things like brakes and tires are more expensive. I absolutely love that truck. But its time to go. Wife is due for a new vehicle next year. I will hate to part with it. The V10 is a silky smooth and quiet motor with good low end torque. Sometimes I wish I would have gotten the V10 in my truck, but nothing pulls like a diesel.
[/quote]
I used to drive a v10 van at work(2005 e-350).loaded with tools. i would get 13 to 14 mpgs.they dropped us down to a 2008 e-250 with a 5.4 and it dopped to 12mpgs.i now drive a 2013 e-250 and i am back up to 13 to 14.i miss the v-10.


----------

